# Will high salinity hurt the sand?



## Bandit4575` (Feb 4, 2008)

I was wondering if high salinity would hurt the sand?

SG - 1.029 for example


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Sand is inert.


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

It won't hurt the sand, but it can be harmful to the many micro creatures living in the sand.


----------

